# Just saying Hi



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

I just wanted to say hello and introduce my self. My stats: 25 years old, 312 pounds (down from 325 pounds 4 months ago!), I am 6 feet 10 inches tall, and my body fat is at an estimated 19 percent. 

I strength train 4 days a week (it is a body part split, I know it isn't the best but it seems to work fine for me). I also do 30 - 45 minutes of cardio 5 days a week (2 or 3 sessions of HIIT each week alternating between 25, 35, and 45 minute sessions). I am using a personal trainer and have seen some nice results (not loosing too much too fast, I'm in this for the long haul!).

I keep my diet as squeaky clean as possible (I do cheat every now and then  ). I eat between 2850 and 3150 calories every day (2850 on non strength days and 3150 only on days I do strength training).

So there it is, that's me, I've kind a been trolling around this forum for a few months and (being the shy person I am) just now decided it would be a good idea to join in with you guys. Thanks in advance for tolerating a nother new guy (there sure are a looooooot of us around right now aren't there?).


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

6'10" 312?  I would literally kill someone to be that big.  You must be hung like a horse.


----------



## Rubes (Jun 12, 2007)

im going to take it as you never got picked on in highschool


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

Did you play basketball in High School?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey, it's Bigdyll's momma.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

Rubes said:


> im going to take it as you never got picked on in highschool



Oh I was picked on all the time because of the size and the tourette syndrome. But yes I could have taken them all (I hate being so nice to people).

I just finished up with my trainer today (getting help losing the weight). Today was another leg day. I can only say that I absolutely love them (feels like torture, I love it!). Legs feel like jello again today!

By the way, the only reason Bigdyll turned out as well as he did is because of the beatings I gave him growing up paddle: )!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to IM, man.

Do you have any plans to start a journal?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Did you play basketball in High School?



No basketball, too nervous and twitchy. Although the football coach approached me a few times to get me on the team (I still said no because of the twitches, not a bad choice seeing as I can't stand football). Mixed martial arts is my favorite sport, I just wish the UFC would space out their fights and live events a little more, July looks pretty barren. At least we have the other leagues (I really like to watch WEC and IFL as well).


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Welcome to IM, man.
> 
> Do you have any plans to start a journal?



No plans to do that yet, I just keep a notebook and keep it updated all the time. It is working very nicely for now.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

Your loss.


----------



## cjm (Jun 12, 2007)

greetings tallcall.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

cjm said:


> greetings tallcall.



Hello CJM, how are you doing?

By the way DOMS, I think I'll take your advice and start an online journal tomorrow. Just remember that I'm working my way up to the more demanding lifts like deadlifts and weighted squats (the one using a long bar off a rack, I'm still learning them with assistance from the trainer, occasionally a hack squat machine and very rarely a smith machine depending on what's available).


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> By the way DOMS, I think I'll take your advice and start an online journal tomorrow. Just remember that I'm working my way up to the more demanding lifts like deadlifts and weighted squats (the one using a long bar off a rack, I'm still learning them with assistance from the trainer, occasionally a hack squat machine and very rarely a smith machine depending on what's available).




You don't need to "excuse" where ever you are in your training.  Hell, I was a programmer who sat on my ass, ate chips & soda, and pretty much did nothing physical.  My starting bench was 70 pounds.  No joke.

Where you are mean little.  It's that fact that your working out and (hopefully) starting a journal that matters.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You don't need to "excuse" where ever you are in your training.  Hell, I was a programmer who sat on my ass, ate chips & soda, and pretty much did nothing physical.  My starting bench was 70 pounds.  No joke.
> 
> Where you are mean little.  It's that fact that your working out and (hopefully) starting a journal that matters.



It's nice to hear things like that, thanks. My maximum bench is 105 pounds right now, I've been squatting 155 pounds for a little while (making huge improvements).

I'm still not sure when I should begin cutting back my calories, right now my diet is fine for me because I am still losing the weight and keeping my strength. But I know I'll have to reduce the calories soon, my weight goal is about 280 pounds at about 10% bf (a long term goal). When did you guys begin cutting back, or did you?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It's nice to hear things like that, thanks. My maximum bench is 105 pounds right now, I've been squatting 155 pounds for a little while (making huge improvements).
> 
> I'm still not sure when I should begin cutting back my calories, right now my diet is fine for me because I am still losing the weight and keeping my strength. But I know I'll have to reduce the calories soon, my weight goal is about 280 pounds at about 10% bf (a long term goal). When did you guys begin cutting back, or did you?



Sadly, I've never really cut back my cals by much.  I tried, but failed.  So, thanks to Jodi, I've cleaned up my diet a bit and I upped my caloric expenditure. In others words, I couldn't successfully stop shoving the crap food into my mouth, so I started doing cardio in the form of biking.

If you're raising your weights and lowering your body fat, why change it just now?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sadly, I've never really cut back my cals by much.  I tried, but failed.  So, thanks to Jodi, I've cleaned up my diet a bit and I upped my caloric expenditure. In others words, I couldn't successfully stop shoving the crap food into my mouth, so I started doing cardio in the form of biking.
> 
> If you're raising your weights and lowering your body fat, why change it just now?



Some of this is coming from family and friends who just want to see me do well and are offering their advice. I am tying very hard to let them know very nicely that it is insane to alter things that are working even if the alterations may make things better. It is too big a chance for me to take lightly. I've gone through those chapters in Tom's book over and over about making changes when changes are needed not before.

Oh well, maybe all I'll have to do is keep pushing the weight up and keep intensifying the cardio. At least Something I'm doing is working just fine.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Oh I was picked on all the time because of the size and the tourette syndrome. But yes I could have taken them all (I hate being so nice to people).
> 
> I just finished up with my trainer today (getting help losing the weight). Today was another leg day. I can only say that I absolutely love them (feels like torture, I love it!). Legs feel like jello again today!
> 
> By the way, the only reason Bigdyll turned out as well as he did is because of the beatings I gave him growing up paddle: )!





Uhhh... wtfmate


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Jun 12, 2007)

I swear, I leave for a few days, and come back to find people talking smack.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I swear, I leave for a few days, and come back to find people talking smack.






Doublebase said:


> I heard that some 6' 7" white dude in a gi jumped off a 1 story building in Maryland and broke both his legs. Now he just sits in a dark room playing WoW.




You're imagining things.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Uhhh... wtfmate



Just my attempt at a little humor, please don't hurt me! I'm a big guy, but I'm generally a a nice person.

Are you training in MMA? I'd like to learn some Maui Thai (I think it is spelled right). I know I'd never be allowed to fight with the Tourettes bu I think it'd be fun and a hell of a training program.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 12, 2007)

True Story, I forgot Doublebase was still upset that they don't allow gay marriage in his state.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Just my attempt at a little humor, please don't hurt me! I'm a big guy, but I'm generally a a nice person.
> 
> Are you training in MMA? I'd like to learn some Maui Thai (I think it is spelled right). I know I'd never be allowed to fight with the Tourettes bu I think it'd be fun and a hell of a training program.



If you have size and strength, you have about 5% of what you need in MMA.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I swear, I leave for a few days, and come back to find people talking smack.


As if your absence would curb the facts....


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I heard that some 6' 7" white dude in a gi jumped off a 1 story building in Maryland and broke both his legs.  Now he just sits in a dark room playing WoW.



He was just a little too excited after watching the Gracie Militich fight!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> If you have size and strength, you have about 5% of what you need in MMA.



I certainly don't mean to disrespect anyone who does this professionally. I just think it would be nice to go through at least some of what they go through on a daily basis. 

It is strange, but I always thought of myself as more of a corner guy (just someone involved in helping the other guy get better) and not the star. I really hate being in the spotlight and the center of everyone's attention (I guess that's coming from being starred at all the time, it's really getting to me deep down and sometimes I just wish they would all stop starring). Same thing on trips, I would rather be a navigator than the driver (anything in a supporting position).


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 13, 2007)

welcome to the forum tallcall, anyone ever tell you you look slightly like a dog?


----------



## cjm (Jun 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hello CJM, how are you doing?




hiya tallcall,things are doing great,as i hope they are with you.
looking forward to hearing your progress,and reading your posts.
all the very best.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2007)

mboylan86 said:


> welcome to the forum tallcall, anyone ever tell you you look slightly like a dog?



And this is after all that airbrushing and messing around with photoshop!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2007)

Forgot that was where I was supposed to put this thread, sorry.

I just posted my journal for yesterday and today. I'm open to some criticism. 

(I've been taking a lot of flack for the diet by people who don't know any better and I feel like exploding because it is working fine right now and I know it will have to be changed later, but it is still doing it's job!). Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2007)

tallcall welcome to IM!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2007)

tallcall, what are your goals?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 17, 2007)

My current (relatively short term) goal is to be able to do un-assisted body weight dips by the end of the year. 

I would also like to reduce my body fat percentage to around 10-14%. I have only been at this for 4 months and I think things are going fine, I am losing inches and gaining strength (plus a little muscle, or at least they are showing through more). I began at 325 pounds and 29% body fat with a 52 waist, 4 months later I am at 312 pounds at 19% body fat with a 42.5 inch waist. I would like to see an ending weight of around 280 pounds at about 10%. 

My diet has kicked my metabolism in high gear, I'm taking in 2850-3150 calories a day and still losing fat (I didn't think that would happen, but it is).


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to I-M.


----------

